
Internet Yields Uneven Dividends and May Widen Inequality - nichodges
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/14/world/asia/internet-yields-uneven-dividends-and-may-widen-inequality-report-says.html?smprod=nytcore-ipad&smid=nytcore-ipad-share&_r=0
======
DrScump
posted just over an hour ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10899757](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10899757)

